
Bang With Friends Is Raising $1 Million - jamesjyu
http://www.businessinsider.com/bang-with-friends-is-raising--1-million-to-help-people-find-hook-up-buddies-2013-4?op=1
======
asanwal
These VCs clearly invest in entrepreneurs who are trying to change the world.

